# Auto-dimming side view mirrors



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

I've got the auto-dimming rear view mirror, I like it a lot, and I'm wondering if I can replace my side view mirrors with auto-dimming mirrors. This sounds kind of hopeless.

In the meantime, since I hate being blinded by someone's lights in my mirrors, I've set up two memorized seating/mirror positions. The seat settings are the same, but in my night time setting I've got the side view mirrors angled down a bit. This keeps most of the light out of my eyes, and I can get the mirrors back to exactly the way I like them with the touch of a button.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've looked into this, and have stopped my research after I found out the cost of the mirror glass (~$250ea).

But basically, it's fairly simple. It seems that certain year E39 or E38 mirror glass works on E46 sedan/wagon. I just don't know which yet. After you figure that out, all you need to do is run a wire from the 3rd terminal (it shares ground with the heater), through the doors and up into the inside mirror to connect to the control signal.


----------



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I've looked into this, and have stopped my research after I found out the cost of the mirror glass (~$250ea).


That's more than it's worth to me. Thanks.


----------

